# Paid Spam: 2009 TCR Advanced SL



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

Giant TCR Advanced SL w/Campy Record - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

what?


----------

